# Income Tax Return - Pakistan



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering since we need to submit IT Returns as Australia needs it as a proof of Employment & for employment verification. But since from 2014 onwards, you guys must know (specially Pakistani guys) that the IT Returns don't reveal any Employer details. It only shows total income earned, tax deducted, other sources of incomes etc etc. No information of employer is revealed. So what's the point of DIBP for having that IT Return?

Is it so that DIBP approaches to FBR to retrieve information of employer for that particular IT Return? As employer details are obviously submitted at the time of filing the Income Tax, but doesn't reveals any employer information on final IT Return provided by FBR.

Your help and clarification is much appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

This question is very difficult to answer. Usually details with the income tax department are secure as per their private policy and no external agency can access them unless there is a big reason. But if they are providing some internal access to embassy only the income tax department or case officers from embassy can tell.
As per me, details might not get divulged to them.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> This question is very difficult to answer. Usually details with the income tax department are secure as per their private policy and no external agency can access them unless there is a big reason. But if they are providing some internal access to embassy only the income tax department or case officers from embassy can tell.
> As per me, details might not get divulged to them.


Yes. This is what I think so. But then, the question arises! What's the reason DIBP requires this as employer details are not mentioned in IT return? Might be, they just want to see if you are actually declaring the salaried income you get and paying taxes on them because it also supports the salary slips and employment letters submitted to claim points. Maybe!


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Yes. This is what I think so. But then, the question arises! What's the reason DIBP requires this as employer details are not mentioned in IT return? Might be, they just want to see if you are actually declaring the salaried income you get and paying taxes on them because it also supports the salary slips and employment letters submitted to claim points. Maybe!




I have IT return file with employer detail.where you sit exam in PTE is it possible in pakistan


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> I have IT return file with employer detail.where you sit exam in PTE is it possible in pakistan


Do you have Income Tax return from FBR? Which year?

I attempted PTE @ Dubai. PTE is not available here in Pak. IELTS is a scam. So had no option left.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

atharalikhichi said:


> Do you have Income Tax return from FBR? Which year?
> 
> I attempted PTE @ Dubai. PTE is not available here in Pak. IELTS is a scam. So had no option left.


Good thing that you went for PTE in Dubai. I've been saying this to everyone who is stuck in the vicious loop of IELTs. Though I got away with it. (L: 8, R: 8.5, W: 7, S: 7) 

Back to your question. I've not heard/read that PTE contacts FBR for any purpose. The tax statements are just another proof that you've been working somewhere and earning income.

I've see people getting away with just payslips and bank statements.

It's always better to have as much proof as possible.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ciitbilal said:


> Good thing that you went for PTE in Dubai. I've been saying this to everyone who is stuck in the vicious loop of IELTs. Though I got away with it. (L: 8, R: 8.5, W: 7, S: 7)
> 
> Back to your question. I've not heard/read that PTE contacts FBR for any purpose. The tax statements are just another proof that you've been working somewhere and earning income.
> 
> ...


Actually I have been paid in cash. So I can submit payslips, employment letters, reference letters etc. Don't have any bank statement but I can show tax returns. I was wondering why we are submitting tax returns since tax returns just show the salary income declared for the year, other income, tax deducted.. All are just numbers.. no employer details etc. My question was then whats the purpose of DIBP to have tax returns? Do they verify the tax returns or go to FBR to retrieve details of employer against the tax return submitted?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

atharalikhichi said:


> Actually I have been paid in cash. So I can submit payslips, employment letters, reference letters etc. Don't have any bank statement but I can show tax returns. I was wondering why we are submitting tax returns since tax returns just show the salary income declared for the year, other income, tax deducted.. All are just numbers.. no employer details etc. My question was then whats the purpose of DIBP to have tax returns? Do they verify the tax returns or go to FBR to retrieve details of employer against the tax return submitted?


Sorry, I have never heard or read anywhere that DIBP contacts the FBR for any investigation.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ciitbilal said:


> Sorry, I have never heard or read anywhere that DIBP contacts the FBR for any investigation.


So I guess, their main purpose of demanding Income Tax return is just to see if the person is actually having a salaried income, declaring it according to law and paying taxes on it. This is the only thought left over for this requirement.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

atharalikhichi said:


> So I guess, their main purpose of demanding Income Tax return is just to see if the person is actually having a salaried income, declaring it according to law and paying taxes on it. This is the only thought left over for this requirement.


That's exactly what I think.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Do you have Income Tax return from FBR? Which year?
> 
> I attempted PTE @ Dubai. PTE is not available here in Pak. IELTS is a scam. So had no option left.



yes i have from FBR. from 2006-2016.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> yes i have from FBR. from 2006-2016.


FBR is not declaring employer details after 2014. How does your IT Return shows this?

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering since we need to submit IT Returns as Australia needs it as a proof of Employment & for employment verification. But since from 2014 onwards, you guys must know (specially Pakistani guys) that the IT Returns don't reveal any Employer details. It only shows total income earned, tax deducted, other sources of incomes etc etc. No information of employer is revealed. So what's the point of DIBP for having that IT Return?
> 
> ...



Employer details is one crucial part but if not present, then the tax (numbers in the tax paper) you have given in a particular year will ultimately be congruent with that year's (12 months together) salary slips.

Actually it is not known to anyone what will be DIBPs approach to verify the authenticity of the documents but it is understandable that they are expert to verify the authenticity of a document and they already have the model/sample copy of tax report of each of our countries, especially from subcontinent. If required they can eventually forward the tax report to the Pakistani embassy in Australia, which will ultimately show up in your local tax office for verification. Vice versa, they can also forward it to Australian embassy in Pakistan. But per my experience, I did not see this (tax paper verification) happening ever. This is because tax paper, salary slip, work reference letters which should stipulate start and exit base salary, contract paper, bank statement, bonus letter, increment letters, provident fund document numbers will ultimately be consistent with tax papers.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> FBR is not declaring employer details after 2014. How does your IT Return shows this?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk



i got it from my accountant.


----------



## m.latif (Oct 28, 2016)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> i got it from my accountant.



From whr i can get get third party evidence for income tax in pakistan.


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

m.latif said:


> From whr i can get get third party evidence for income tax in pakistan.


Why dont you get it from the company you work in? The companies provide tax certificates of the income tax deducted at source and submitted to the exchequer after the end of each year. Atleast my company does so, they provide a tax certificate of the tax deducted on income and the total amount submitted for the tax year from july to june with a break down of tax deducted for each month. Its very easy to compare the tax deducted in tax certificate and tallying it with the payslip.


----------



## m.latif (Oct 28, 2016)

momentum said:


> Why dont you get it from the company you work in? The companies provide tax certificates of the income tax deducted at source and submitted to the exchequer after the end of each year. Atleast my company does so, they provide a tax certificate of the tax deducted on income and the total amount submitted for the tax year from july to june with a break down of tax deducted for each month. Its very easy to compare the tax deducted in tax certificate and tallying it with the payslip.


I already provided tax details from employer but they want income tax acknowledgement from third party.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

m.latif said:


> I already provided tax details from employer but they want income tax acknowledgement from third party.


Login to you FBR account online and download the _Tax Acknowledgement Slip_. Submit them the same.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

m.latif said:


> From whr i can get get third party evidence for income tax in pakistan.


For which purpose you need it for Assessment either CO is asking. You could pull it from FBR website if you had submit the tax. either pm me i assist it.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

m.latif said:


> I already provided tax details from employer but they want income tax acknowledgement from third party.


Has DIBP asked you for this?


----------



## m.latif (Oct 28, 2016)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> For which purpose you need it for Assessment either CO is asking. You could pull it from FBR website if you had submit the tax. either pm me i assist it.


1- for my 1st company there was no income tax deduction as it was below the minimum range and for other two companies i have letters from employers that how much income was deducted but all these records are not available on fbr website.

2- On fbr website when i try to enter previous records it shows some workflow error


----------



## m.latif (Oct 28, 2016)

1- It will be shown with tax period 2010 etc and there will be no company name on so it will be still be acceptable as EA has commented regarding income tax submission against each employer separately 

2- In my first company there was no tax deduction since salary was less than minimum taxable income so for this company i can enter details as well on fbr website or is there some other way for this.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

m.latif said:


> 1- for my 1st company there was no income tax deduction as it was below the minimum range and for other two companies i have letters from employers that how much income was deducted but all these records are not available on fbr website.
> 
> 2- On fbr website when i try to enter previous records it shows some workflow
> error


employer side tax record which you send them already was it written on company letter head either a proper document which showed both names of employer and employee and third name of FBR side


----------



## m.latif (Oct 28, 2016)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> employer side tax record which you send them already was it written on company letter head either a proper document which showed both names of employer and employee and third name of FBR side


Issued on employer letter head.


----------



## adnan_889 (Oct 21, 2016)

I am following this thread I also want to know that, how can i get tax information for all my previous jobs. Secondly can i have bank statements if a bank is closed. How to convince CO for that. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Appler (Oct 2, 2016)

Guys,
I had the same issue. I planned to go for Subclass 189 based on my 8 years experience points (As couldn't get 7 in each in ILETS in first attempt ).
So I had to supply strong evidences regarding my work experiences from my employers.
I didn't have any pay slips from my first employer (Over 4 years of experience). Tax returns docs didn't display employers name on it as it was through an agent.

So here is what i did,
Contacted my ex-employer and requested them for a letter with this info

Month ---- Salary ---- Tax. ---- Gross Salary

I made sure these numbers match on Tax return docs and bank statement.

Sent this letter (signed and stamped by accounts department with their contacts details on it) to DIBP and they never asked anything after this 

I know it required a little hard work but I got the fruit 2 days ago as visa grant letter


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was wondering since we need to submit IT Returns as Australia needs it as a proof of Employment & for employment verification. But since from 2014 onwards, you guys must know (specially Pakistani guys) that the IT Returns don't reveal any Employer details. It only shows total income earned, tax deducted, other sources of incomes etc etc. No information of employer is revealed. So what's the point of DIBP for having that IT Return?
> 
> ...


Get a declaration from your employer stating your salaries are paid by cash with the accepted reason including payslips signed and sealed by employer. This should be sufficient...

What is your job code? When salaries are paid by cash, the employers are mostly unprofessional.


Note: employer Policies are not in control of employees.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

had your employer deduct tax from you pay either fill tax return with 0 deduction. you could now file your tax return with showing 0 tax .


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, true. Even if employer does not provide tax deducted certificate, it is advisable to file IT returns with the income we have from all the sources.

This is what DIBP will expect worst case.


Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and really needed all the help as I am facing the same issues as everyone else in this thread. 

I am a Civil Engineer with 4.5 yrs of Exp currently working in Dubai U.A.E. I have applied to CDR (RSA) on 30th Oct 2016 *(Fast Track) *and got the assessment on 17th Nov 2016 from the Case Officer. Following are the comments my CO gave:

*1) “As per Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment requirements Section D of Migration Skills Assessment Booklet, in addition to the reference letter applicant must submit documents issued by the related government agency or any other organization not related to your employer.
Based on section D of Migration Skills Assessment Booklet 2016, the third party documentation is required. In your case, you may provide Declaration Acknowledgement Slip/114(1) (Return of Income Filed Voluntarily for Complete Year) or Employer Generated Income Tax Report in conjunction with the Online statements to verify employment claims”.
*
*For Point No 1, **when i was working In Pakistan my annual salary was below the Tax Slab so no Tax was deducted from my monthly salary and moreover I was being paid in cash as my project was outside city and I was staying there for long periods of time. I don't have any Tax no or any kind of evidence from third-party. What Shall I do? *

Can I provide any affidavit or something from Notary Public Will EA accept it ?

Best Regards
&
Thank you.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and really needed all the help as I am facing the same issues as everyone else in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can file your 114 (1) as mentioned above online using fbr website. Simply go to the fbr online portal, register yourself if you aren't and file your return for all years that you have claimed and that reflects your income. It doesn't mean that your income was taxable or not. They don't have any concerns with this. They just want third party evidence which can be fulfilled by submitting your tax return. Simple file it right away, download the return and submit. You are good to go. 

Else if you feel any problem, take help from any lawyer if you know, else all tutorials / guides are also available on how to file a return. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> You can file your 114 (1) as mentioned above online using fbr website. Simply go to the fbr online portal, register yourself if you aren't and file your return for all years that you have claimed and that reflects your income. It doesn't mean that your income was taxable or not. They don't have any concerns with this. They just want third party evidence which can be fulfilled by submitting your tax return. Simple file it right away, download the return and submit. You are good to go.
> 
> Else if you feel any problem, take help from any lawyer if you know, else all tutorials / guides are also available on how to file a return.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hello Brother, Thank you for the quick reply. This really cleared many questions in my mind but *the Problem is When I register myself in FBR, won't they ask for any kind of Bank Statements for Salary transfer when I try to get the Tax return of that fiscal year? As I mentioned I was being paid in cash as my project was located outside city so I don't have nay bank statements?*


Really appreciate the answer on this issue.


Best Regards, 


Mubashir.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Hello Brother, Thank you for the quick reply. This really cleared many questions in my mind but *the Problem is When I register myself in FBR, won't they ask for any kind of Bank Statements for Salary transfer when I try to get the Tax return of that fiscal year? As I mentioned I was being paid in cash as my project was located outside city so I don't have nay bank statements?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The thing is, fbr is a government department. Filing a return doesn't require any evidence for now but it is always recommended that one should have enough proofs of whatever claims a person has made. It doesn't necessarily means that one should have a bank statement. Claims can be in any forms related to employment like payslips, contracts. 

Since filing a tax return is a lawful obligation to every citizen, that is why these documents are considered by the departments like DIBP. 

For now, you don't need to worry about the bank statements etc. Just make sure that you file your tax returns with correct figures backed up with employment proofs like salary slips. That will do. Because in case fbr later asks for proofs, you can simply submit. But that wont happen I am sure by experience. They don't bother much for salaries individuals. 

Just make sure you don't make any mistake in figures as once tax return is submitted, it cant be revised so easily and one has to take permissions from fbr department and they do proper verifications before allowing revisions at that time. So make sure you file accurate salary figures for all years. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> The thing is, fbr is a government department. Filing a return doesn't require any evidence for now but it is always recommended that one should have enough proofs of whatever claims a person has made. It doesn't necessarily means that one should have a bank statement. Claims can be in any forms related to employment like payslips, contracts.
> 
> Since filing a tax return is a lawful obligation to every citizen, that is why these documents are considered by the departments like DIBP.
> 
> ...


*Thank you bro for the detail reply...will definitely do that at once. 
Best Regards, 

Mubashir.*


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> The thing is, fbr is a government department. Filing a return doesn't require any evidence for now but it is always recommended that one should have enough proofs of whatever claims a person has made. It doesn't necessarily means that one should have a bank statement. Claims can be in any forms related to employment like payslips, contracts.
> 
> Since filing a tax return is a lawful obligation to every citizen, that is why these documents are considered by the departments like DIBP.
> 
> ...


hello sir, i applied for EA fast track on 19th april electrical engineer (233311). i have not uploaded any 3rd party evidence for my employment but i do have income tax returns Form 114(1) for all the employment years that i have claimed but it doesnt have employers name written anywhere on it. Will the EA accept it as a 3rd party evidence document ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Umarchodhary said:


> hello sir, i applied for EA fast track on 19th april electrical engineer (233311). i have not uploaded any 3rd party evidence for my employment but i do have income tax returns Form 114(1) for all the employment years that i have claimed but it doesnt have employers name written anywhere on it. Will the EA accept it as a 3rd party evidence document ?


If you can, then do provide them. No matter if the employer name is written on it or not, but it should reflect the total amount of salary income you are getting from the employer. It is accepted as a 3rd party document.


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my 489 visa from Pakistan. I have uploaded my every documents and medical is also done. I am claiming 5 points for employment. Now, for employment i have submit payslips, reference letter and tax exemption letter from employer because my pay was less then 400,000Rs throughout 5 years.

Now my case officer need third person verifiable proof for my employment. 

*Further evidence of employment
Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
No third party verifiable evidence has been provided.
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● contracts
● bank statements with evidence of salary payments
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.*

I have 6 contracts letters from last 6 years. 
I don't have bank statement because pay was in cash.
*For tax i am plaining to make statutory declaration for tax exemption on stamp paper(Please tell me it would help me for tax purpose or not?) *
I don't have any group certificate neither superannuation information.

*Please guys help me 20 days left for reply.*


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

arslan2016 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my 489 visa from Pakistan. I have uploaded my every documents and medical is also done. I am claiming 5 points for employment. Now, for employment i have submit payslips, reference letter and tax exemption letter from employer because my pay was less then 400,000Rs throughout 5 years.
> 
> ...


Even if you have income less than the taxable amount you can still file tax return online and submit. This is considered as a valid third party evidence.

Register here https://iris.fbr.gov.pk/infosys/public/txplogin.xhtml and file your return.

What your ANZSCO code?


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Even if you have income less than the taxable amount you can still file tax return online and submit. This is considered as a valid third party evidence.
> 
> Register here https://iris.fbr.gov.pk/infosys/public/txplogin.xhtml and file your return.
> 
> What your ANZSCO code?


Thanks for your reply. 
Agricultural consultants 234111
489 for NSW


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

arslan2016 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Agricultural consultants 234111
> 489 for NSW


Welcome.

Make sure you dont do any mistake in numbers while filing your return because you wont be able to change anything and the amendment is a challenging process. Declare your income as per your salary slips for each year. After declaration, you will get a income tax return for the year and an acknowledgement receipt for that year that certifies your declared income. Submit both as a proof. Case officers mainly do ask for acknowledgement receipts of your returns.

If you need any help, you may further take help from any lawyer. But the process is itself very simple and swift, you can do on your own.

Best of luck!


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Make sure you dont do any mistake in numbers while filing your return because you wont be able to change anything and the amendment is a challenging process. Declare your income as per your salary slips for each year. After declaration, you will get a income tax return for the year and an acknowledgement receipt for that year that certifies your declared income. Submit both as a proof. Case officers mainly do ask for acknowledgement receipts of your returns.
> 
> ...


My pay is less then 4,00000Rs throughout 6 years.Do you know SRO number under which section i am exempted for Income tax.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

arslan2016 said:


> My pay is less then 4,00000Rs throughout 6 years.Do you know SRO number under which section i am exempted for Income tax.


You dont need to mention any SRO. The filing process is simple. Just file your yearly income in total and it will automatically calculate your due tax amount as 0. Just file your income and expenses and your are done.

Attached is the online filing guide for your reference.

The process of filing has been changed a little after 2014. You can also search for the procedure and many videos are available that will guide you how to do it.


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> You dont need to mention any SRO. The filing process is simple. Just file your yearly income in total and it will automatically calculate your due tax amount as 0. Just file your income and expenses and your are done.
> 
> Attached is the online filing guide for your reference.
> 
> The process of filing has been changed a little after 2014. You can also search for the procedure and many videos are available that will guide you how to do it.


Do i need my employer NTN as well or do i need any details i need to enter for lodgement?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

arslan2016 said:


> Do i need my employer NTN as well or do i need any details i need to enter for lodgement?


Employer details are required if you are filing your return for before 2014. After that the format has changed. They dont ask for such information. NTN of employer is never asked for any year.


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Employer details are required if you are filing your return for before 2014. After that the format has changed. They dont ask for such information. NTN of employer is never asked for any year.


Thanks for your help and good luck.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

arslan2016 said:


> Thanks for your help and good luck.


The question of 3rd party evidece had perplexed me a lot when i was applying for CDR assessment by EA. Then I came to know that apart from tax certificate, there are two more things which can serve as 3rd party evidence.
1 EOBI certificate
2. Insurance Certificate (My name, Employer's name, Employee Number and NIC number was in it)

I uploaded insurance documents renaming them as 3rd party evidence of employment.

They never asked me for 3rd party evidence and I got positive outcome. Now don't know about DIBP


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> The question of 3rd party evidece had perplexed me a lot when i was applying for CDR assessment by EA. Then I came to know that apart from tax certificate, there are two more things which can serve as 3rd party evidence.
> 1 EOBI certificate
> 2. Insurance Certificate (My name, Employer's name, Employee Number and NIC number was in it)
> 
> ...


The thing is, not every employer provide such benefits like EOBI and Insurance to every employee.. In that case, only the thing left is tax return from FBR with Acknowledgment slip from FBR tax return of that year. That also works. Many have used this as an evidence of 3rd party.


----------



## badermushta (Mar 20, 2018)

Appler said:


> Guys,
> I had the same issue. I planned to go for Subclass 189 based on my 8 years experience points (As couldn't get 7 in each in ILETS in first attempt ).
> So I had to supply strong evidences regarding my work experiences from my employers.
> I didn't have any pay slips from my first employer (Over 4 years of experience). Tax returns docs didn't display employers name on it as it was through an agent.
> ...


Bro, could you provide a template of that letter, so that we can follow the same ?


----------



## attaullahpk (Aug 1, 2018)

*Tax Returns*

Dear Sir,

I worked in pakistan from 2004 to 2014. My company deducted amount against Income Tax but I personally did not filed Income Tax returns. Now as I also planning for Australia, I should produce income tax returns. Can I file returns now? Should I hire a consultant or I should do it myself? Will CO ask me why i submitted late returns? Please advise.


----------



## Irtazaarif (Dec 2, 2018)

attaullahpk said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> I worked in pakistan from 2004 to 2014. My company deducted amount against Income Tax but I personally did not filed Income Tax returns. Now as I also planning for Australia, I should produce income tax returns. Can I file returns now? Should I hire a consultant or I should do it myself? Will CO ask me why i submitted late returns? Please advise.


Also tell me what you decide about submission of tax returns? 

Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------

